# Formulare erstellen



## Guest (2. Feb 2009)

Halli hallo Leute,

ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich leicht Formulare erstellen kann, mit denen ich eine DB abfragen kann.

Anspüche an das Tool:

- Es muss DB ORACLE abfragen können
- Das Formular soll am ende nicht statisch sondern Filterkriterien etc erlauben


Also ich will quasi ein Formular haben dem ich filterkriterien mitgeben kann und dann auf ok klicke und es zeigt mir das an.

Gibt es sowas? Wenn ja, wie kann ich das machen?

Ich muss dazu sagen ich kann keine Programmiersprache, also sollte es schon in einer Art Formular und via GUI zu machen sein.

Die DB abfragen kann ich selbst erstellen es geht in erster liene darum solch ein Formular zu basteln bei dem ich das alles einstellen kann und das man eben bedienen kann.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe in dieser Sache, ich hoffe schnell über eine positive Antwort.

Danke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (2. Feb 2009)

was heißt bei dir Formular? web / gui / ....


----------



## Capasso (2. Feb 2009)

Oracle ADF

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_ADF


----------

